# golden tree frog care and tank size?



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

as above


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

hiya 
this care sheet is good


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Tank size, I have our 2 in a 45cm x45cm x 60cm tall.

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> Tank size, I have our 2 in a 45cm x45cm x 60cm tall.
> 
> Ade


 Ditto.


----------

